# Transmission whine



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

I have a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Larado. 4WD. Just the other day the trasmission started to whine. It sounds like there is a cop car or ambulance comning up behind you from a distance. It' not all of the time. When you drive and it whines you can shift the car into N then back into D and it will stop. Speed does not seem to make a difference. It does not whine in P.

Any Ideas???


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

What does the transmission fluid look like?


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

I did a GOOGLE search about Transmission Whine and got several answers. Most of them said to check the fluid level. The second most answer was that the gears are wearing down and not meshing correctly, causing the whine. So, I don't really know what to tell you.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Auto trans NEED to have fluid and filter changed every 30,000 miles.....do it or don't...but an farmer once told me-"Lubricants are cheaper than metal"....Check your fluid-if not pink(ish)service tranny now...


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Good luck finding a shop around here that will actually change the filter. Most will only flush the filter and change the fluid.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

DH changes the fluid and filter every 20,000 miles. The driving conditions here are really harsh.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Missy M said:


> DH changes the fluid and filter every 20,000 miles. The driving conditions here are really harsh.


He's a very smart man.....Could it be something in front axle of 4wd??


----------



## Caz (Jun 29, 2002)

When my 97 Grand Cherokee started whining it ended up being the transfer case. There is a small rubber plug used to aid assembly and it came out so it ran out of fluid. Driving let some small plastic pads wear to the point the gears quit meshing requiring a rebuild. Maybe they fixed that yours being so much newer but its worth checking. John


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

If it only occurs when the vehicle is moving, it may be that the speedometer cable needs lubrication or replacement.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

..................Sometimes the power steering pump will whine for various reasons so I'd check that too ! , fordy


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

That vehicle does not have a speedometer cable. The power steering pump would whine in neutral as well because the engine and therefore engine accessories would be running. Is the vehicle full time four or part time?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

How many miles on the vehicle? Does the tranny seem to slip at times?


----------



## Beeman (Dec 29, 2002)

No speedo cable, all electronic.
Check the fluid and be sure to read how to check the fluid. Some vehicles are checked running in park while others are running in neutral. Do it wrong and you'll get a wrong reading. While checking it also look at the condition, should be nice and red and smell OK. Use a white paper towel to check and look at the color as you rub it on the towel.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

The vehicle has 170,000 miles on it and the tranny is starting to slip. If DH puts the vehicle in N then back into D the whining will quit. Sometimes it starts back up again.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like it's time for a rebuild. Most I've ever got out of a tranny has been around 200,000 miles.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Missy, I would say its time for a rebuild or exchange. My experience with Jeep automatic transmissions is they need an aftermarket transmission cooler. The bigger the better. Your husband can install it himself.

Good luck,
Ky-Jeeper.


----------



## joejeep92 (Oct 11, 2010)

I agree on the tranny cooler but in the case of the TF-727 and AW4 auto trannies I have gotten more thann 200,000 on them...as well as the C6 ford but that is a different matter. If you can afford it go Jasper...I like doing things once


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Try a bottle of Lucas Trans,I put 1/2 qt in every fluid change-got 197000 on 99 Jimmy-going strong.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

DH changed fluid today and put in Lucas. The whine is now very faint. The pan and the magnet had a lot of metal on them. I know a rebuild is in our future, but hopefully not for a while.


----------

